# wyrwać bombę prosto w trąbę



## anthox

Cześć,

Nie rozumiem tej linii z wiersza Szpaaqa, z nuty "360" (cały tekst), czy ktoś może mi pomagać? 

Początki 96' zajarany byłem Space Jam
Jak na czasy możliwości były skąpe
Łatwo mogłeś *wyrwać bombę prosto w trąbę*

Myślę, że "prosto w trąbę" znaczy "right in the face/right in the kisser" czy coś takiego, ale "wyrwać bombę"? "Snatch (away) the bomb"? Wydaje mi się, że to jakiś slangowe używanie, które mnie ominęło. 

Dziękuję.


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> czy ktoś może mi pomagać? *pomóc*





anthox said:


> Wydaje mi się, że to jakiś slangowe używanie *użycie*, które mnie ominęło., *którego nigdy nie słyszałem. / z którym się nigdy nie spotkałem*.


Rozumiem to jako "Łatwo można było dostać w ryj/gębę", czyli można było być uderzonym w twarz za byle co, dostać w twarz za byle co.


----------



## rotan

Ja widze tutaj slowo 'bomba' jako slangowe okreslenie na slowa: cios, uderzenie
Mozna spotkac sie tez np. z okresleniem 'gong'
A 'wyrwac' to po prostu dostac, tak jak sugeruje zaffy
Czesto uzywanym okresleniem jest tez 'wylapac'


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Mozna spotkac sie tez np. z okresleniem 'gong'
> A 'wyrwac' to po prostu dostac, tak jak sugeruje zaffy
> Czesto uzywanym okresleniem jest tez 'wylapac'


To już są bardzo regionalne sprawy. Tutaj na południu nigdy nie słyszałem o 'gongu' czy 'wyłapać'. 
"Dostać w ryj" to chyba najbezpieczniejszy zwrot, używany przez wszystkich.


----------



## anthox

Dziękuję wam obu!

Więc, to po prostu oznacza coś w rodzaju, "You could easily catch a punch/hit to the face." To ma sens bo w klipie, gość robi cios łokciem przed kamerą, gdy mówi tę linię.


----------



## anthox

rotan said:


> Mozna spotkac sie tez np. z okresleniem 'gong'



Dziękuję za to. Też spotkałem to słowo parę razy w polskim hiphopie.


----------



## rotan

zaffy said:


> To już są bardzo regionalne sprawy. Tutaj na południu nigdy nie słyszałem o 'gongu' czy 'wyłapać'.
> "Dostać w ryj" to chyba najbezpieczniejszy zwrot, używany przez wszystkich.


Zaryzykowalbym stwierdzenie ze jestes w mniejszosci
Polec w Internet i jestem przekonany ze niemal kazdy obyty w polskim slangu bedzie wiedzial co to "gong" i "wylapac", bez wzgledu na region


----------



## zaffy

Przy "wyłapać" to nawet bym nie wiedział o co chodzi   Ale oczywiście z kontekstu bym się domyślił. Czyli jak mam to powiedzieć? "Wyłapał gonga w mordę'?


----------



## rotan

No mniej wiecej  
Tak teraz chwilke poszperalem i np. raper Alberto w utworze 'Dwutakt' uzyl slowa 'wylapac' w dokladnie tym kontekscie


----------



## anthox

rotan said:


> No mniej wiecej
> Tak teraz chwilke poszperalem i np. raper Alberto w utworze 'Dwutakt' uzyl slowa 'wylapac' w dokladnie tym kontekscie



Znam ten track... "szybko wyłapał na ryj"  Następna linia to, "Bomba w banię..." To oznacza to samo, nie? "Cios w mordę"? Jeśli nie się mylę, "bania" może oznaczać "głowa".


----------



## rotan

To tekst hip-hopowy, nie zeznania na policji  
Mimo iz 'bania' to 'glowa', to tak, w tak luznym kontekscie jak tekst utworu bedzie to oznaczac to samo


----------



## Henares

Nie znam się na takim slangu, więc czasownik „wyrwać” nie pasuje mi do tego kontekstu. Z drugiej strony użycie jakichś słów w utworze muzycznym może wynikać z tego, że akurat to słowo pasuje do melodii lub pozwala utrzymać rytm, choć wcale nie jest idiomatyczne. Licentia poetica. PS powinno być „czy ktoś może mi pomóc” - „pomagać” pasowałoby gdyby to pomaganie miało się powtarzać.


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> uzyl slowa 'wylapac' w dokladnie tym kontekscie



Obudziłem się rano i mi się przypomniał ten wątek,   tzn, jak mówimy tu na południu. I nagle mnie oświeciło, że przecież u nas się mówi "pociągnąć" a nie "wyłapać"

Pociągnął mu z łokcia (w mordę).
Pociągnął mu z liścia (w gębę).
Pociągnął mu z kolana (w ryj).


----------



## rotan

Jak najbardziej zetnkalem sie z takimi zwrotami, choc oczywiscie glownie w swiecie Internetu, gdyz w twoich stronach nigdy nie bylem
A slyszales 'sprzedac' w tym kontekscie?


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> A slyszales 'sprzedac' w tym kontekscie?


Chyba tak.


----------



## rotan

Tak czy owak, w jednym na pewno bedziemy zgodni: ze w takich sytuacjach znacznie czesciej uzywa sie wulgaryzmow...


----------



## Henares

Słyszałem „sprzedać” wiele razy, ale „pociągnąć” nigdy.


----------



## rotan

No jeszcze jest np. 'wyplacic' albo 'przylutowac'


----------

